# Dawa Seagate 30H



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Dawa Seagate 30H, New in box, never been anywhere, got it for someone,the deal fell through. 

It's only been out of the box for these pictures, 130.00 shipped (lower 48)


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Price 115.00 shipped (lower 48) Till 31 July, after that I'll move it elsewhere, Thanks for looking


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Just thinking, mite be up for a trade, as long as it's in the same condition, What's out there


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Thought I'd drag this back up to the top for another go.
Same as before ,New in Box ,115.00 shipped lower 48 , still open for trades .


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

please close


----------

